
The Web Cookie Is Dying. Here’s The Creepier Technology That Comes Next - shawndumas
http://www.forbes.com/sites/adamtanner/2013/06/17/the-web-cookie-is-dying-heres-the-creepier-technology-that-comes-next/
======
gasull
This addon prevents fingerprinting:

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/firegloves/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/firegloves/)

Although for me it's breaking some sites.

